# Showtime Free Preview Sept 28-30



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

According to their e-newsletter, DirecTV will be offering Showtime Unlimited for free the weekend of Sept. 28-30, channels 537-549.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Awesome... hope they show decent stuff in HD


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Bah, that means the premiere of Dexter is going to be plastered with all those subscription advertisements.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Robin said:


> According to their e-newsletter, DirecTV will be offering Showtime Unlimited for free the weekend of Sept. 28-30, channels 537-549.


Yeah...got the same info from the Time Warner Cable e-newsletter.

"Watch Showtime on digital channels 553-562 and Showtime HD on channels 428 & 552, plus Showtime On Demand. Watch The Movie Channel on digital channels 563-566, plus The Movie Channel On Demand. "

Now to make sure that I don't forget about it.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Little bump since guide data is now available.


----------



## n548gxg (Mar 7, 2003)

Verizon Fios is offering the free preview. In addition to Showtime, TMC, Sundance and IFC will be previewed, too.


----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

Robin said:


> According to their e-newsletter, DirecTV will be offering Showtime Unlimited for free the weekend of Sept. 28-30, channels 537-549.


Anyone know if DISH has the same free preview?


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Bondelev said:


> Anyone know if DISH has the same free preview?


Couldn't tell ya....except that when I used to have Dish whenever they would do the free preview Dish would complicate things. Instead of just turning those channels on for the weekend they would setup a separate lineup of channels just for the free preview. I'm guessing this is so the paying customers don't have to put up with the "Free Preview" banners etc... that go along with these types of promotions. Problem was that TiVo would never have the guide data for these temporary lineups so I would have to look up all the shows I wanted first and note channel and show length to then setup up all the recordings manually. It was a hassle but it would record the shows...but again because there was no guide data for the channels being recorded the recordings would all be listed as "Manual Recording" instead of showing the name and description of the movie or show.


----------

